# mineral spirits and paint thinner



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

a coworker and i are having a bit of discussion regarding mineral spirits and paint thinner, and mixing it with oil based poly to use as wipe-on. i say mineral spirits is different than paint thinner in that thinnner may have something else added to it, besides the odor, and thus maybe not such a good mix-although i have never mixed it with poly. 

he says is is the same thing and it should work the same as with mineral spirits. 

what say you more experienced woodworkers? 

oh, in the balance hangs a 12 pack of Corona beer bottles.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Most of the time a product labeled Paint Thinner is 100% mineral spirits. At one time you could buy paint thinner which was terpentine which I think was a better product. It wasn't as harsh as mineral spirits. The last time I tried to get terpentine I had to get it at a arts and crafts store which was a product called turpenoid which is labeled on the can terpentine substitute.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

In my area there are two types of mineral spirits, odorless and not. There may be other types in different parts of the world but all I've ever seen are labeled paint thinner and it is commonly used that way. At least your buddy drinks cheap beer.:drink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

"Paint thinner" can refer to any solvent that thins/reduces oil base paint. Turpentine, naptha, etc. can be considered "paint thinner". For the most part, mineral spirits and paint thinner are labeled the same. IOW, a can marked paint thinner is likely 100% mineral spirits.










 







.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL.......... tough call guys 

Both are used pretty much identically as to thinning oil base products and varnishes/ poly's etc. so in that sense, neither of you is a winner. On the otherhand if were talking "purity" oderless MS would be slightly less pure than 100% MS types. that would be inclusive of paint thinners also.


Who then wins? NIX the 12 pak, and find more constructive thing to talk of, lol


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is an interesting and informative discussion going on at the Wood Magazine web site regarding paint thinners.

http://community.woodmagazine.com/t...ing/Mineral-Spirits-Paint-Thinner/td-p/236143


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

based on further reading and thanks to your great responses, i'm going to buy his 12 of Corona and he buys me a 12 of Shiner Bock. :smile: 

Now, if only five o'clock would hurry up and get here.......
:drink:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*paint thnner stinks more*

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/3-advantages-of-using-mineral-spirits-over-paint-thinner

Paint thinner is mineral spirits, in a *less* refined form and contains other types of solvents. “Washed” mineral spirits generally costs a good deal more, but are preferable depending on their use.
Read more: http://www.doityourself.com/stry/3-...eral-spirits-over-paint-thinner#ixzz1tqsMQOxG
​

PT is a LESS refined version of the 2 chemicals....like premium gas vs low octane. Like kerosene is vs diesel fuel etc. But is it more effective? Who knows.... :blink:

http://www.toad.net/~jsmeenen/fuel.html


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.doityourself.com/stry/3-advantages-of-using-mineral-spirits-over-paint-thinner
> 
> PT is a more refined version of the 2 chemicals....like premium gas vs low octane. Like kerosene is vs diesel fuel etc. But ius it more effective? Who knows.... :blink:
> 
> http://www.toad.net/~jsmeenen/fuel.html


Interesting question Wood, with all the comments on MSDS sheets etc., as to refining of the MS as to coal tar and other trace solvents, this actually "reduces" it's ability in very small proportion to act upon any alkyd resin present in something like poly etc. which in some instances could be a good or bad thing. Fortunately, it matters little either way for normal uses in the coatings trade, laboratory use of reagent grades? another story.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.doityourself.com/stry/3-advantages-of-using-mineral-spirits-over-paint-thinner
> 
> PT is a *more* refined version of the 2 chemicals....like premium gas vs low octane. Like kerosene is vs diesel fuel etc. But ius it more effective? Who knows.... :blink:


According to your link...paint thinner is a *less* refined form...

*Paint thinner is mineral spirits, in a less refined form and contains other types of solvents. “Washed” mineral spirits generally costs a good deal more, but are preferable depending on their use.*








 







.



​


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

For all practical woodworking purposes, I treat them as the same thing, usually buying paint thinner since it's a little less expensive. I also wipe my projects with MS before finishing to look for undetected glue and such, I'll usually use a spray bottle filled with the odorless MS for that.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you all for your responses. i've learned a little something today. 


thanks all.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Steve Neul said:


> Most of the time a product labeled Paint Thinner is 100% mineral spirits. At one time you could buy paint thinner which was terpentine which I think was a better product. It wasn't as harsh as mineral spirits. The last time I tried to get terpentine I had to get it at a arts and crafts store which was a product called turpenoid which is labeled on the can terpentine substitute.


I agree that turpentine is a superior product. However, I cannot remember the last time I saw some in a store.

Many years ago turpentine was all that there was. Maybe now nobody taps the pine trees anymore.

George


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> I agree that turpentine is a superior product. However, I cannot remember the last time I saw some in a store.
> 
> Many years ago turpentine was all that there was. Maybe now nobody taps the pine trees anymore.
> 
> George


You can get as many drums or gallons you want or need from sunny-side chemicals, along with most other common solvents or by chance you can find a local dealer / hardware store to order it in for you [think true value maynards home depot, etc.] My grandfather used them, my father and now me, been around since late 1800;s selling high purity chemicals.

http://www.sunnysidecorp.com/


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*my bad, thanks for the wake up call*



cabinetman said:


> According to your link...paint thinner is a *less* refined form...
> 
> *Paint thinner is mineral spirits, in a less refined form and contains other types of solvents. “Washed” mineral spirits generally costs a good deal more, but are preferable depending on their use.*
> 
> ...


I'll edit it and confuse everyone. :blink:


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

desertforest said:


> oh, in the balance hangs a 12 pack of Corona beer bottles.


is there beer in those bottles or just the bottles hanging in the balance ? :laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anyone remember the old cruel joke of putting turpentine on the tail of the cat? (or was it a dog?)

George


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> Does anyone remember the old cruel joke of putting turpentine on the tail of the cat? (or was it a dog?)
> 
> George


No, but I do remember giving the new guy in the finish dept a rag dampened with mineral spirits to wipe things down with and have him keep it in his back pocket all day. It only took one day to learn what a bad idea that was.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

yes bob, they are filled with beer. ..were filled with beer...:drink::w00t:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Not sure if it is true anymore, but mineral spirits was suppose to be virgin, meaning it is what has been produced the 1st time around. Paint thinner is reclaimed mineral spirits and is no longer virgin. It has been filtered and processed but it is still originally mineral spirits.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I realize this is an older thread, but just picked up some Odorless Mineral Spirits yesterday. I didn't pay too much attention other than I saw it said to "Shake Thoroughly before use" which I thought was odd. I got it home and when I opened it, was a bit surprised to see what looked like MILK in there. I used a bit to clean my brush, but am a little gun-shy to actually mix this with Polyurethane. True, they are selling this as Mineral Spirits, but that doesn't mean it is as good. I poked around a little already on the 'net, and saw many folks saying it's junk, but I did see a couple saying it ended up working the same in the end. Curious what some others think about this stuff. Is it just as good as "real" Mineral Spirits or is it [email protected]?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I've never seen any type of mineral spirits that wasn't essentially clear. Maybe a very slight amber tone to it, but I've never seen milky.


----------



## Mecum23 (May 31, 2012)

I must have bought the same $%#&!! I have tried two different kinds of poly with it and it is useless. Ruined two perfectly good finish brushes. Mine is a milk white color and does not help to clean out the brush. Haven't tried it to thin thd poly yet but won't be wasting my time. Three it out and will buy better stuff next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would like to know myself what the odorless paint thinner is. I've bought two different brands of the stuff and couldn't find any use for it. I ruined a gallon of oil based enamel with one brand trying to thin it and tried the other brand on a smaller amount of oil based poly that would have been better using water. I gave up and tried using both of them to clean brushes and it wouldn't clean the finish off the brushes either. I ended up disposing what was left of both gallons.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I believe that to be one of the new "green" thinners. It looks to me to have some water based _something_ in it (protect from freezing). I've read several comments from folks who bought it....none of them positive.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Mineral spirits should be 100% hydro treated light distillate. It should have little aromatic content like benzene, toluene, or xylene. This would be a good solvent for oil based finishes. The MSDS should list 100% mineral spirits in section 2. If there are other components listed in section 2 or if it is not 100% mineral spirits then it is not mineral spirits even if the can says so. Paint Thinner MSDSs I found were quite varied: 40% mineral spirits, 100% stoddard solvent, and one even had turpentine.

I generally stick to mineral spirits since I have a good idea of what I am getting. If I could find one certified aromatic free I would buy that to reduce the health hazard a bit. Either way proper personal protective equipment should be worn.


----------

